# Losing HD Channels



## DolphinGirl (May 29, 2005)

I came home today to discover that my HR10-250 was no longer receiving ESPNHD; [email protected] or TNTHD. The message on the screen said to call X721. I called DirecTv and was told that I needed to upgrade my receiver to the HR21.

Is it true that they are slowly one-by-one taking away my HD channelAnything I can do other than get the new receiver?

PS - The cost of the new receiver was $199 plus tax and shipping($234) but I would get 12 months of $20 programming credits.


----------



## Pipper (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow. I lost UHD and HDNet movies. I haven't heard about anyone losing the ones that you mentioned. Here's the email response that I got after I complained:

"Dear Terry,

Thanks for writing about your DIRECTV account. I see that you have been part of the family since 2003. We value your loyalty and we appreciate doing business with you for all these years. I'm sorry to hear that you are panning to switch to another service provider. I understand your concern about the Universal HD and HDNet Movies not available on the HD Access anymore. Let me check this for you. 

For the past few months we've offered the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK as a free preview to all customers with HD Access and the appropriate HD equipment; this free preview period ended on December 15th. You can continue to receive these HD only channels by adding the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK for an additional 4.99 per month. You can add these channels online by signing in to your account at directv.com/mydirectv and clicking on "Change Programming" under the "My Account" section. You can also call us at 800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.

Should you choose not to add the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK you will continue to receive all of the HD programming in the HD ACCESS package."

I guess that they can call any channel in our HD Access pass a "free preview" on a willy-nilly basis, even though we've been paying for it for years. I've had my HR10-250 for almost two years. When I bought it, DTV said that they would give me a free upgrade to the HR20 and 5LNB dish. When I called to get the upgrade, they said, "I'm sorry that you were given incorrect information".

I've never said this about a company before now: I hate DirecTV, and I wish failure upon them.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL, I've heard that from them numerous times. No, they screwed up your HD tier. Make sure you have HD ACCESS tier on your account. Others here have reported that problem and it has taken a long time to get it resolved. Best way is to tell them to remove your programming and totally rebuild your account making sure the tier called HD ACCESS is on your account. Unless you want the upgrade (for which you will get LOTS more HD programming) don't accept their moronic explanation.



DolphinGirl said:


> I came home today to discover that my HR10-250 was no longer receiving ESPNHD; [email protected] or TNTHD. The message on the screen said to call X721. I called DirecTv and was told that I needed to upgrade my receiver to the HR21.
> 
> Is it true that they are slowly one-by-one taking away my HD channelAnything I can do other than get the new receiver?
> 
> PS - The cost of the new receiver was $199 plus tax and shipping($234) but I would get 12 months of $20 programming credits.


----------



## DolphinGirl (May 29, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> LOL, I've heard that from them numerous times. No, they screwed up your HD tier. Make sure you have HD ACCESS tier on your account. Others here have reported that problem and it has taken a long time to get it resolved. Best way is to tell them to remove your programming and totally rebuild your account making sure the tier called HD ACCESS is on your account. Unless you want the upgrade (for which you will get LOTS more HD programming) don't accept their moronic explanation.


I called back and the guy put me on hold for 90 seconds. When he came back I had all the stations back/

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Pipper said:


> ...I guess that they can call any channel in our HD Access pass a "free preview" on a willy-nilly basis, even though we've been paying for it for years....I've never said this about a company before now: I hate DirecTV, and I wish failure upon them.


I worked in the cable industry for years, and I never in my life saw this sort of precedent. I've seen packages reconfigured or split but never so that it outright screws the customers subscribing to that package. Cable also almost never removes a channel once it is placed on the service or in a tier, unless the channel goes away (or in the case of IFC, dooes something boneheaded like running David Lynch's "Crash" uncut at 10 AM in the summer when the kids are out of school...bye bye, 12 million subs). This draconian move by DTV is boldly unprecedented. And in my opinion, wrongheaded and outright dangerous.

If it wasn't for Mark Cuban complaining, we would have lost HDNet also, and we still might. Yes, they can do whatever they wish. But no, they can't do it without paying a price. I'll give them the benefit of the doubt that they thought this through and decided that the price, which is a lot of folks having the same perception and negative reaction as you and I, was worth it. Let's only hope they're proven wrong about that. Greed is a vice that's hard to overcome, especially at the corporate level. But karma can be a *****. I hope Cuban sues their brains out.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> LOL, I've heard that from them numerous times. No, they screwed up your HD tier. Make sure you have HD ACCESS tier on your account. Others here have reported that problem and it has taken a long time to get it resolved. Best way is to tell them to remove your programming and totally rebuild your account making sure the tier called HD ACCESS is on your account. Unless you want the upgrade (for which you will get LOTS more HD programming) don't accept their moronic explanation.


What are you talking about? Not sure I understand you correctly. Are you saying if we already have the channel, they can't just take it away because they feel like it?

Correct me if I'm wrong and tell me what I can do, if any, to get them back without having to pay the fee.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

TyroneShoes said:


> I worked in the cable industry for years, and I never in my life saw this sort of precedent.


I would say that in every location I've lived this has happened. Stations moved to pay tiers, stations dropped etc. etc. Doesn't make it right now but it's not the first time.


----------



## Sunnyvale_John (May 31, 2005)

yup, this is kinda weird. I have had those stations for years and now they have been just removed. Seems like theft. "But if you call right now, we will give you not one, not two, but THREEEEEEE ginsu directv knives to through at us!!"


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Huh? ... the poster lost the few channels she was *supposed *to get and D* told her she needed to "upgrade" to an HR20 to get them back.


Scott D said:


> What are you talking about? Not sure I understand you correctly. Are you saying if we already have the channel, they can't just take it away because they feel like it?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong and tell me what I can do, if any, to get them back without having to pay the fee.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

If you have any MPEG-4 HD equipment on your account...
Then you will have to subscribe to the HD-Extra Pack.

If you ONLY have MPEG-2 HD equipment, then you should be grandfathered into the HD-Extra Pack... until the MPEG-2 HD shutdown.

If you are not getting the proper assistance from the DirecTV CSRs, with regards to have no MPEG-4 equipment on your account... and not getting the pack grandfathered..

Contact me via PM... so I can forward it to the correct people to get resolved.


----------



## ebandman (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess that is what happened to me. My failed H10-250 was replaced with an H20-100 and when I activated it I lost UHD and HDNM on both the H20 and my remaining H10-250. I called about it tonight and they restored access for 3 months by giving me the HD-extra pack free for 3 more months. The installer comes tomorrow to install the 5 LNB dish so I can receive the MPEG4 channels on the H20 too. I guess I'll have to decide down the road whether I want to retain the HD-extra pack or not.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I thought I had read that HDNet had won a court case and was going to be staying - i.e. not moving to this other tier.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> I thought I had read that HDNet had won a court case and was going to be staying - i.e. not moving to this other tier.


I don't think it is. When we lost the other channels last weekend, HDNet was still up and running.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

can someone tell me an accurate list of what channels I lost and will be getting for the extra $4.99 a month?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

HiDefGator said:


> can someone tell me an accurate list of what channels I lost and will be getting for the extra $4.99 a month?


The EXISTING HD channels that will be REMOVED from the standard $9.99 HD package and moved to the new HD EXTRA PACK are:

(We will NOT be losing HDNET channel 79 as previously announced)
Ch 78 - HDNet Movies (for 3LNB & 5 LNB)
Ch 74 - Universal HD (for 3LNB & 5 LNB)

The NEW HD Channels that are ONLY available with the HD Extra Pack are:

Ch 255 - MGM HD (for 5 LNB ONLY)
Ch 332 - MHD (for 5 LNB ONLY)
Ch 267 - Smithsonian HD Ch (for 5 LNB ONLY)


----------



## Pipper (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, they finally responded and restored 74 and 78. I'm happy for now about this, but still miffed that they won't honor their free uprade for the MPEG4 equipment that they promised.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

Pipper said:


> Well, they finally responded and restored 74 and 78. I'm happy for now about this, but still miffed that they won't honor their free uprade for the MPEG4 equipment that they promised.


Same issue as all the rest of the posters....

I had a (if you can believe it!)....a very pleasant conversation with a CSR last light about this very same situation. I still have the HD TiVo unit (HR10) and not only did she reinstate the HD channels for 3 months, but she also gave me free Showtime for the same three months. She even insisted I write down the date in March when I should call be make sure I don't start getting billed when the 3 months runs out.

So, at least I'll continue to get some HD until 3/08 and then....well then it's decision time. Maybe there will be more options to us TiVo holdouts.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> If you ONLY have MPEG-2 HD equipment, then you should be grandfathered into the HD-Extra Pack... until the MPEG-2 HD shutdown.


Keyword: _should_ From where I sit, they should never have screwed anyone up. They know d***ed well what hardware people have. I'd also shouldn't have to educate their CSRs -- they all know about the HD Xtra pack, but know nothing about how to handle legacy MPEG2 only customers. (granted, that's a few 100k out of millions, but that's no excuse.)



michael1248 said:


> She even insisted I write down the date in March when I should call be make sure I don't start getting billed when the 3 months runs out.


Good luck with getting that corrected as well. In three months, there may not be an documentation in DORIS about legacy MPEG-2 customers. (not that it would really help any more than it currently does.)


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Pipper said:


> DTV said that they would give me a free upgrade to the HR20 and 5LNB dish. When I called to get the upgrade, they said, "I'm sorry that you were given incorrect information".
> 
> I'm happy for now about this, *but still miffed that they won't honor their free uprade for the MPEG4 equipment that they promised.*


Just call them back and ask for it. Heck I had already bought one at Best Buy and called them and told them I still wanted the free one they offered via e-mail, and it's being shipped as we speak. It took all of 5 minutes to get the free deal. And on top of that, they threw in 12 months of $10 off my bill. I have been a customer since 97 so YMMV, but from everything I've been reading, getting one for free is pretty easy.


----------



## Pipper (Feb 22, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Just call them back and ask for it. Heck I had already bought one at Best Buy and called them and told them I still wanted the free one they offered via e-mail, and it's being shipped as we speak. It took all of 5 minutes to get the free deal. And on top of that, they threw in 12 months of $10 off my bill. I have been a customer since 97 so YMMV, but from everything I've been reading, getting one for free is pretty easy.


I'll have to do that. The idea of going through all of the suggested process several times until I get the "right" CSR and making sure it's correct just sucks the life out of me.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

I was told on the phone I would have to pay for them as well as through email. I've been a customer for @ 8 years with all the sports packages and tiers they have. Currently only running mpeg2 with my t60 and hr10250.


=====


Thanks for writing and I'm sorry to hear that you were not able to get Universal in HD and HDNET movies. I'd be glad to give the information you need.

The HD channels you are looking for are part of the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK, an additional package for HD channels with no standard definition counterpart. You were receiving a free preview of this package through Saturday, December 15.

To add this package for just $4.99/month, just sign into your account at directv.com/mydirectv and click on "Change Programming" under the "My Account" section in the navigation bar on the left. As a special bonus to customers who add this package, the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK will be free for the first three months to all customers who add it from now through February 25, 2008.

With our expanded HD line up you can enjoy up to 60 new HD channels with your HD ACCESS fee. The HD ACCESS fee allows you to see all the HD simulcasts of your favorite channels.

Now that we've expanded HD programming, DIRECTV has made a few adjustments to its current packaging tiers. While most of our HD channels are also broadcast in standard definition (and available in the HD Access package), there are some networks that show only HD programming. These channels are now part of the DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK, which offers unique channels not available in any other package.

The DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK includes MGM HD, and Smithsonian HD, which are only available on DIRECTV, as well as HDNet Movies, MHD and Universal HD. We feel like this package is a great option for customers who want to see additional HD programming.

Thanks again for writing, we appreciate your patience and understanding. I hope you find this information helpful.

Sincerely,

Amor L.
Employee ID # 100216517
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## iaflyer (Oct 21, 2001)

pmturcotte said:


> I was told on the phone I would have to pay for them as well as through email. I've been a customer for @ 8 years with all the sports packages and tiers they have. Currently only running mpeg2 with my t60 and hr10250.


Try calling back on the phone - I just called and got HDNM and UHD back for free - I only have an HR10-250. I mentioned that I had information that because I did not have an MPEG-4 receiver I would be grandfathered in and would continue to receive those two channels for free. She paused for a moment then said, "yes, I see that" and within 20 seconds I had the channels back.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

I've now called 6 separate times and have been told each time, after waiting on hold and being transfered all around, that sorry I am wrong, the channels are only part of the new package - nothing can be done. Only after asking for retention each time did the operator even start really paying attention to what I had asked. 

Been a customer going on 8 years now and I hate Directv more and more each year. Most unhelpful operators, maddening automated phone system and never, ever can get a straight answer out of anyone.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

Had to log in here today to see why I was missing channels 74 and 78...

Well, call #1 just resulted in some guy that was half deaf trying to tell me these were just "preview" channels, and offering some package free for 3 months, but I couldn't understand what he was saying... So I just said "don't change anything!" and hung up.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Had to log in here today to see why I was missing channels 74 and 78...
> 
> Well, call #1 just resulted in some guy that was half deaf trying to tell me these were just "preview" channels, and offering some package free for 3 months, but I couldn't understand what he was saying... So I just said "don't change anything!" and hung up.


Multiply that about 15 times and you may or may not get your channels back. They will at the very least offer to give you the preview for a couple months :down:


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

pmturcotte said:


> I've now called 6 separate times and have been told each time, after waiting on hold and being transfered all around, that sorry I am wrong, the channels are only part of the new package - nothing can be done. Only after asking for retention each time did the operator even start really paying attention to what I had asked.
> 
> Been a customer going on 8 years now and I hate Directv more and more each year. Most unhelpful operators, maddening automated phone system and never, ever can get a straight answer out of anyone.


Call #2 resulted in this situation... They want me to pay another $4.99 just to get those 2 channels back. I don't think so. Might be my last straw, and I've also been with DTV for 8 years.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

Ask for retention and demand to get transfered there. Make sure they know you have only the old equipment. It will take at least 4 more calls to get anywhere - assuming you dont throw your phone through a window first.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

pmturcotte said:


> Ask for retention and demand to get transfered there. Make sure they know you have only the old equipment. It will take at least 4 more calls to get anywhere - assuming you dont throw your phone through a window first.


Not worth the hassle. I just canceled HD service, since 10 bucks a month isn't worth it anymore. Gonna switch to Dish because the overall package of what I pick is cheaper (and I can get it without a contract). 
End of an era, farewell TiVo.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

lawnmowerdeth said:


> Not worth the hassle. I just canceled HD service, since 10 bucks a month isn't worth it anymore. Gonna switch to Dish because the overall package of what I pick is cheaper (and I can get it without a contract).
> End of an era, farewell TiVo.


Ummm, better check that contract with Dish. They have 18 month contracts and are upping it to 24 just like DirecTV.

Not sure how 10 bucks a month isn't worth 80+ HD channels but sure, do what you gotta do. Oh that's right, you probably don't want the DirecTV non-Tivo DVR. Of course you're willing to go to Dish with less HD channels and higher prices for HD and still no Tivo. Sweet. :up:


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

ebonovic said:


> If you have any MPEG-4 HD equipment on your account...
> Then you will have to subscribe to the HD-Extra Pack.
> 
> If you ONLY have MPEG-2 HD equipment, then you should be grandfathered into the HD-Extra Pack... until the MPEG-2 HD shutdown.
> ...


Why are they biasing against people with both equipment? I have subscribed to the package forever and have one HR20. They have never called or contacted me to offer any deal to replace the Tivo box that is in the primary room. So why should I suddenly not get this service but someone else should when we are both legacy custoemrs -- heck I am probably a longer legacy than most.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

shibby191 said:


> Ummm, better check that contract with Dish. They have 18 month contracts and are upping it to 24 just like DirecTV.
> 
> Not sure how 10 bucks a month isn't worth 80+ HD channels but sure, do what you gotta do. Oh that's right, you probably don't want the DirecTV non-Tivo DVR. Of course you're willing to go to Dish with less HD channels and higher prices for HD and still no Tivo. Sweet. :up:


There's an option to not have the contract if you pay the $50 installation fee.

And like I said earlier, the package I priced is cheaper than what I have with DTV.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Got my 4th phone call yesterday about having to upgrade to avoid "eventually" losing my HD channels. The difference this time was they specifically mentioned MLBEI only being in mpeg4 this year. 
What's not clear is whether there really will be any change from last year when 1 or 2 games a day was in the old HD.
Several posters have mentioned I would be losing network HD feeds here in L.A. soon but that hasn't happened and the phone call didn't mention it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cudahy said:


> The difference this time was they specifically mentioned MLBEI only being in mpeg4 this year.
> What's not clear is whether there really will be any change from last year when 1 or 2 games a day was in the old HD.


Go to DBSTalk and look up posts by satelliteracer. He works for DirecTV in the sports department. Lots of good info.

And yes, there will be TONS of MLB in HD this year. Why? Because the vast majority of the RSNs are now up in HD in MPEG4 and that's where EI gets it's feeds. Just take a look at Center Ice and League Pass right now that have multiple dozens of HD feeds every week. EI gets the same treatment.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Cudahy said:


> Got my 4th phone call yesterday about having to upgrade to avoid "eventually" losing my HD channels. The difference this time was they specifically mentioned MLBEI only being in mpeg4 this year.
> What's not clear is whether there really will be any change from last year when 1 or 2 games a day was in the old HD.
> Several posters have mentioned I would be losing network HD feeds here in L.A. soon but that hasn't happened and the phone call didn't mention it.


LA HD Feeds.... You will be seeing a lot of activity on that in the comming days.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Citivas said:


> Why are they biasing against people with both equipment? I have subscribed to the package forever and have one HR20. They have never called or contacted me to offer any deal to replace the Tivo box that is in the primary room. So why should I suddenly not get this service but someone else should when we are both legacy custoemrs -- heck I am probably a longer legacy than most.


Its not a bias, they are doing the people with only legacy equipment a service by keeping the MPEG2 channels on. They could just shut them off and that's it. They are under no obligation to provide service on those channels. I dont think it has anything to do with how long anyone has had the equipment. I am pretty sure that all you have to do is call in and tell them you want to exchange your HR10 to an HR20. It should be done for little cost.


----------



## richierich (Jul 10, 2002)

You lost them because they were offered FREE to entice people to sign up for the NEW HD EXTRA PACK and when they pulled the plug on that FREEVIEW DEAL (accidentally unplugged some of us from our original HD ACCESS tier) they eliminated alot of us grandfathered in with the old HD Package. Don't talk to the Level 1 CSR because they don't have a clue or they don't have the authority. At best they may just give it to you for 3 months and then you'll have to do it all over again.

I called "CUSTOMER RETENTION" and they had the supervisory power to reinstate my old HD Package with my former HD ACCESS TIER which allows you access to all of those HD channels you previously had. CALL CUSTOMER RETENTION as the others lack authority to do it!!!


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

jimb726 said:


> Its not a bias, they are doing the people with only legacy equipment a service by keeping the MPEG2 channels on. They could just shut them off and that's it. They are under no obligation to provide service on those channels. I dont think it has anything to do with how long anyone has had the equipment. I am pretty sure that all you have to do is call in and tell them you want to exchange your HR10 to an HR20. It should be done for little cost.


First of all, that's not my question. If they cut off the MPEG 2 totally, that is a separate issue. I want to know why as a long time user with MPEG 2 equipment I would not be grandfathered but someone else would? And no offense, but I don't share your charity POV.

When D* gets around to calling me and makes and offer for a new box, fine. But I really don't need to waste a few hours going thru their first few tiers of rocket scientist CSR's who will want me to pay a lot to "upgrade" just to keep the service they have been marketing to people for two years and collecting my fee for, all the while claiming their is no such thing as a "retention" department, etc...


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

shibby191 said:


> Ummm, better check that contract with Dish. They have 18 month contracts and are upping it to 24 just like DirecTV.
> 
> Not sure how 10 bucks a month isn't worth 80+ HD channels but sure, do what you gotta do. Oh that's right, you probably don't want the DirecTV non-Tivo DVR. Of course you're willing to go to Dish with less HD channels and higher prices for HD and still no Tivo. Sweet. :up:


oh that dish HD PVR, what a pile of crap. just friggin brutal.


----------



## Bizily (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been with D* since I purchased the HR10-250 when it first came out. It's the only receiver that I have. I've called D* several times to complain about the 2 HD channels that were dropped. The best they've been able to do is offer me 3 months for free. They don't seem to care that I have only MPEG-2 equipment and they claim to know nothing of being grandfathered in. Also, when I ask about upgrading to MPEG-4, they say the installation is free, but I would have to pay $99 for the receiver plus $19.95 delivery & handling and sign a 2-year contract.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

richierich said:


> You lost them because they were offered FREE to entice people to sign up for the NEW HD EXTRA PACK and when they pulled the plug on that FREEVIEW DEAL (accidentally unplugged some of us from our original HD ACCESS tier) they eliminated alot of us grandfathered in with the old HD Package.


I actualy missed some of the stuff in the "HD Extra" list. I went to directv.com to sign up, expecting to see it added for $5.99. The new HD channels were turned back on, but oddly it is once more listed on my bill as "HD Access Special Offer 0.00	" Dunno what it means, but I'll take it.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

richierich said:


> You lost them because they were offered FREE to entice people to sign up for the NEW HD EXTRA PACK and when they pulled the plug on that FREEVIEW DEAL (accidentally unplugged some of us from our original HD ACCESS tier) they eliminated alot of us grandfathered in with the old HD Package.


I actualy missed some of the stuff in the "HD Extra" list. I went to directv.com to sign up, expecting to see it added for $5.99. The new HD channels were turned back on, but oddly it is once more listed on my bill as "HD Access Special Offer 0.00" Dunno what it means, but I'll take it.


----------



## mymontreal (Dec 11, 2001)

God how I hate having to deal with these CSRs to try to get my missing HD Channels back... they just claim to know nothing about being grand-fathered in...

What also annoys me is that I had the 2 missing channels for over a year and then they suddenly pull them without giving me any notice (mail, email, phone) that I would be losing them/have to pay more - I only found out during the week, because I wanted to watch the 3 episodes of Jericho that had been recorded - turns out that all recorded episodes were zero mins in length, obviously because (unknown to me), I was no longer receiving the channel - Grrr...


----------



## slocko (Mar 5, 2004)

can you cancel the 9.99 hd package? i thought it was mandatory if you had hd equipment?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

slocko said:


> can you cancel the 9.99 hd package? i thought it was mandatory if you had hd equipment?


You used to be able to have advanced equipment and not have the HD service, but for quite a while now (6 months or so possibly) as long as you have the advanced equipment it will automatically subscribe you to HD Access.


----------

